# NC45's



## Honey B. Fly (Jul 3, 2007)

*wut are ur fav lipsticks/blushers/eyeshadows?*


----------



## erica_1020 (Jul 3, 2007)

ATM
Lipsticks--MAC Charismatic, Molassie (need to get Honey flower again)
Blushes---NARS Taj Mahal (just got last week and love!)
Eyeshadows--Amberlights, Firespot, Bronze, Expenzive Pink, Sable, Velvet Moss, Sumptuos Olive, Naked Lunch.

Actually I know many are fans of color here but thinking about getting rid of my bolder colors


----------



## blazeno.8 (Jul 3, 2007)

lipstick: Fetish with chestnut lipliner, or chestnut lipliner with Factory Made lipglass (hot).
Blush: I like the Victoria's Secret Pleasure Me mosaic blush or their Luminous Bronzer (instead of Blush).  For MAC, I like Moonbathe's Ritzy glimmershimmer.
Eyeshadows: I really like browns so... mulch, embark, bronze, twinks, antiqued, and arena.  My favorite brown of all time isn't a MAC brown though... it's this brand called Guerlaine (I think) and it's really a loose kohl eyeliner that is dark brown with bronze sparkles in it.  I really like it a lot.  You might be able to find it at Sephora online.


----------



## MisaMayah (Jul 4, 2007)

Lipsticks= Fleshpot, Myth, Midimauve, Sweetie
Blush= Pinch Me, Dame, Coygirl & Dollymix
Eyeshadows=Trax, Bronze, Black Tied, Goldmine, (purples) Parfait Amour+Nocturnelle, (pink) Jest+Pink Venus+Passionate

=o)


----------



## lunalight7 (Sep 12, 2007)

Girl I love so many different colors/combos depending upon what mood Im in....anywhere from neutral to Tammy Faye (RIP)

I just rceently got into blush and I am loving Ablaze or various pigments such as Melon, Maroon, etc,

I love Spite lg for a nude lip.  Also love Springbean.  Since my eyemakeup is usually bold, I tend to favor neutral/nude lippies.

Fave eye colors:  Deep Truth, Swiss Choc, Cornflower pig, Teal pig, RR Blue pig, Humid, Waternymph, Parrot, Patina, Big T, Wondergrass, Ingenue Blue, (can you tell I love blue/green?), Amber Lights, Rose Gold pig, Vanilla pig, Steel Blue pig,....I'm out....


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Sep 13, 2007)

Chile, I couldn't just name a few.


----------

